# UTV vs ATV for plowing



## DCS (Oct 4, 2010)

I am just 2 years in to the plow business. I need to buy an ATV or UTV w/plow to expand my business. In an ideal world and budget did not matter (it does, but still) which type would bet the best for snow plowing (in Colorado)? Thanks for the help!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Well what are you plowing (as far as snow) if your plowing areas that you need to get in tight spots, then you'll probably want the quad but if your plowing large sidewalks where the cab of a utv would be benificial and you wanna throw a boss v on it, then you'll probably want to get that. Both are great for hunting but I would get a utv befor I got the quad beause I like the dumper in back instead of just having a rack.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

I agree, the UTV is a great plowing machine...and with a Boss UTV VXT on it....wow....


----------



## DCS (Oct 4, 2010)

*Utv*

Thanks, guys. I figured that was the case. I will be mostly around wide sidewalks and small parking lots. It's an assisted living complex and I want to drop a guy off there with the UTV/ATV and keep it very well maintained. I'll add a spreader too. Don't know if I can afford a Boss V plow yet, but we can dream (of snow!). Thanks for the feedback - I appreciate it...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Ya, a UTV is the way to go in your situation IMO. The cab in heater is a huge plus.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

if you got a guy using it go cheap and get a used quad, then when your loaded keep the new ute as your toy lol


----------



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

Call Cutting Edge Snow Parts (Parker, CO) to see their UTV mounted BOSS V-blade on a NEW Bobcat 3400... It's an amazing machine!


----------

